# WHAT is a transit test?



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

Hi, I'm over from the Constipation & Pain boards.WHAT is a transit test? A frequent poster keeps telling me to get one. Do gastroenterologists do it? Do I have to swallow rubber rings? How many days do I have to go without laxatives/fiber/stuff to make me go?Thanks,Joan


----------



## kyestar (Nov 26, 2001)

A colon transit test in Australia involves you swallowing radioactive liquid and then having xrays every day to see where it is in your system. You have to stop taking laxatives for a couple of days before hand and the entire time during the test - maybe a week. We don't do the ring test over here anymore.


----------



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

Thank you.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:A frequent poster keeps telling me to get one


Who could this be?Anyway, there are three basic tests of colonic transit. The first is as you know involves the use of the rings: http://www.konsyl.com/products/sitzmarks.htm This test is done by radiologists and I don't think it is difficult to get done.The other test mentioned above involves consuming a radioactive meal. AFAIK, only Temple University in Philadelphia in the US is capable of doing this test properly and they do it for the whole gut. It is more informative than the sitzmarker test.The third test is a colonic manometry. This test involves monitoring pressure waves in the colon overnight by having a tube placed in the colon that is attached to a recorder. (An old style of doing this test used water-perfused tubes). This is the most thorough test but it only works in the colon. You can get this done at University of Iowa and probably a few other centers.


----------



## Jules1199 (Nov 12, 2002)

I had a colonic transit test as part of my initial diagnosis. My GI told me to stop taking my miralax the day I took the pill with the little rings in it. Well, as any of us on miralax knows, it takes a few days for it to wear off. So I passed my rings within 3 days which is normal. I was then backed up for the next 3 days because the miralax had stopped working and then it takes a few days to start working again. Anyway, the moral is to go off your laxative for a few days before you swallow the rings, otherwise its a waste of time. - Julie


----------



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

thank you flux & jules.How many days' work did you miss? I have pelvic floor dysfunction; incomplete evacuation and now soft stool backing up in colon. The first two were manageable 'til oct. Am now in constant pain. See new GI specialist tomorrow. Took 6 mg Zelnorm tonight. Zilch. CAT scan shows no "blockage"Sorry to go on and on.How many days' work did you miss?


----------

